# اسئلة عاطفية ؟؟



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

*ايه رايكم يا جماعة*

لو كل اللى نفسه يسال سؤال للنصف الاخر يسأله ؟
و اللى عنده سؤال تعبه و مش لاقى له اجابة برضه يسأله ؟


لان اكيد النص التانى هايكون عنده اجابه و الناس الخبرة تجاوب على الاسئله اللى مش ليها اجابة

​


----------



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

انا اول واحد هاسأل عشان اسخن الدنيا .....

متى يشعر العاشق بعجزه؟

ايه الحاجه اللى بتتمنى انك تحققها لحبيبتك او تحققيها لحبيبك ؟

هو ايه الشىء اللى ممكن يخليك او يخليكى تبعدو عن حبكم ؟

كفايه كده و مستنى منك اجابات و اسألة كتيرة و ياريت نلاقى اجابة ​


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*وانا هسأل سؤال واحد!
كيف تشعر انك تحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
  ولكن السؤال لية ابعاد كتيرة يا ريت تجاوب*


----------



## artamisss (26 يناير 2007)

معلش انا مش فاهمه  بس يعنى هو المفروض الناس تسال  وبس 
ولا  بقيه الاعضاء يجابوا على بعض يعنى


----------



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2007)

*



متى يشعر العاشق بعجزه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لما يحس انى حبيبته او حبيبه بيضيع وهو صامت لا يقدر على فعل شىء*

*



ايه الحاجه اللى بتتمنى انك تحققها لحبيبتك او تحققيها لحبيبك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**احاول اخليه سعيد دايما حتى فى وقت ضيقه *
*



هو ايه الشىء اللى ممكن يخليك او يخليكى تبعدو عن حبكم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو حسيت انى الحب راح لزمنه البعيد ومشى من وسطنا*

​*



كفايه كده و مستنى منك اجابات و اسألة كتيرة و ياريت نلاقى اجابة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ادينا جاوبنا *​ 

*سؤالى اللى لقيته فى اللى بتحبها مختلف واى شدك فيها او ايه لقتيه فى اللى بتحبيه وشدك فيه ؟*


----------



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

> *سؤالى اللى لقيته فى اللى بتحبها مختلف واى شدك فيها او ايه لقتيه فى اللى بتحبيه وشدك فيه ؟*



انا هاقولك اجابتى مع العلم بالشىء انى لست تحت طائلة الحب الان im single 

اللى شدى ف الانسانه اللى حبتها كان عقلها و كبر دماغها و تفاهمها الشديد ليا و انها تسندنى ف وقت ضيقى و تكون معايا اكتر من وقت مش فيه مشاكل و قربها من ربنا دى اول حاجه طبعا و دى كانت الاشياء الاساسيه اما الثانويه كان جمالها مستوى تعلمها متقارب منى  لتفادى الحدود ف طبقات التفكير  ​


----------



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

> * كيف تشعر انك تحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



1-لما تحس ان فيه حاجه جواك اتحركت 
2-تحس باشتياق غير عادى للانسان ده بالذات دون غيره 
3-تحس ان لما الهزار كتر شويه مع احد الاصدقاء ان ودانك ابتدت تحمر و تطلع دخان ( دى اسمها الغيرة )
تحب لما تكون ف مكان ماتمشيش لانها هناك
4-عينك ماتنزلش من عليها و تقول ان محدش واخد باله مع العلم ان الكل بيكون عارف لان اكتر واحد مفضوح هو اللى بيحب​
اتمنى اكون اشبعت سؤالك بالاجابه و لو حد عنده اضافه ياريت يكمل ​


----------



## rania-grg (26 يناير 2007)

loveinya انا معاك فى كل اللى قولته بالاضافه....لما تكون قاعد وسط مجموعه كبيره لكن كل تفكيرك فى الانسان اللى بتحبه لانه ملى عليك كل حياتك.
ولما اقرب الناس ليك يلاحظوا الفرحه فى عينيك وانت بتفكر فى اللى ملى عليك حياتك


----------



## rania-grg (26 يناير 2007)

اما الشىء اللى شدنى فى اللى بحبه هو انه الراجل الوحيد اللى وثقت فيه وثقته هو فيه ودى الاهم.
ان هو الانسان الوحيد اللى قدر يدخل قلبى بعد ربنا طبعا...وحبه لربنا وطريقة تفكيره.....وهو الراجل الوحيد اللى حسيت انه فاهيمنى.


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*مستني اجابات تاني من باقي الشباب*


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

ا*احييكي يا رانيا  
تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام*


----------



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

:ranting: طيب ما تحكى انت يا ريموووو :ranting:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> انا اول واحد هاسأل عشان اسخن الدنيا .....
> 
> متى يشعر العاشق بعجزه؟
> 
> ...


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> *وانا هسأل سؤال واحد!
> كيف تشعر انك تحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولكن السؤال لية ابعاد كتيرة يا ريت تجاوب*




تحس بالحب لما تلاقى قلبك اتخطف منك عقلك مش بيفكر غير فى حاجه واحدة ديما سراح ومشغول بيها فرحان بفرحه حزين على حزنه قلقان عليه تتعب فى بعدة
مستنيه بلهفه
حجات كتير قوى بتحس بيها ولما تفكر حصل ازاى متلقيش تفسير

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

سوالى بقا
ياترا لو البت هى اللى ابتدت وصرحت بحبها 
بس هى عارفه ومناكدة انى الطرف التانى بيحبها بس بيحبها فى صمت
ياترا راى الطرف التانى فيها ايه؟؟؟
دا للشبابا اما للبنات
لو صرحتى بحبك والطرف التانى رفض بس باسلوب مهذب هتشعرى باليه؟؟؟؟​


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

* جامد اوي السؤال دة يا بنت الفادي
انا هجاوب على السؤال الاول
اذا كنت انا بحبها احب اني انا اللي  اصارح ليها بحبي باعتبار ان محبوبتي هي اميرة وانا الفارس بأطلب من اميرتي بكل احترام تبادل المشاعر ( على فكرة في بعض الحالات مفيش مصارحة والاتنين بيحبو بعض )
اما هي لو صارحت في الاول دة هيدل علي عمق محبتها لي ويمكن يكون الشخص دة خجول شوية وهي علشان بتحبة بتساعدة*


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> * جامد اوي السؤال دة يا بنت الفادي
> انا هجاوب على السؤال الاول
> اذا كنت انا بحبها احب اني انا اللي  اصارح ليها بحبي باعتبار ان محبوبتي هي اميرة وانا الفارس بأطلب من اميرتي بكل احترام تبادل المشاعر ( على فكرة في بعض الحالات مفيش مصارحة والاتنين بيحبو بعض )
> اما هي لو صارحت في الاول دة هيدل علي عمق محبتها لي ويمكن يكون الشخص دة خجول شوية وهي علشان بتحبة بتساعدة*



مش جامد ولا حاجه فى اجمد منه
على فكرة كلامك صح فى الحالتين بس برضو عايزة البقين يرررررردووووووو


----------



## مينووو (26 يناير 2007)

عندما تشعر انك لا تستطيع ان تبتعد عن من تحب ولو لساعات


----------



## مينووو (26 يناير 2007)

الى بنت الفادى الموضوع ده صعب لانى لوحصل معايا انا هارفض حتى لو كنت فعلا بحبها


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 يناير 2007)

مينووو قال:


> الى بنت الفادى الموضوع ده صعب لانى لوحصل معايا انا هارفض حتى لو كنت فعلا بحبها





نعرف طيب سبب الرفض
وبعدين انا بقول لو البنت متاكدة من حب الولد ليها


:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:​


----------



## loveinya (29 يناير 2007)

> ياترا لو البت هى اللى ابتدت وصرحت بحبها
> بس هى عارفه ومناكدة انى الطرف التانى بيحبها بس بيحبها فى صمت
> ياترا راى الطرف التانى فيها ايه؟؟؟



بما اننا ف بلد ربنا يعلم هى على اى درجه من درجات التخلف ...... فموضوعك يا بنت الفادى من الصعب ان العديد من الشباب يتقلبوه او حتى يفكره انه ممكن يحصل لهم بل بلاعكس من الممكن كمان يروا انت البنت دى تندرج تحت الكثير من المسميات !!!! 
بس انا واحد من الشباب اللى بيأيد عكس الراى تماما احنا ف مجتمع متحضر و كمان البنت ليها الحريه الكامله ف انها تصارح الشاب بده بل بالعكس ده كده الشاب يرى انه اثر ف البنت تاثير كبير مما ادى الى مصارحتها ليه و ديى نقطه ف صالحه ​( رأى شخصى ) من المفروض ان صراحه البنت تحترم اكتر من صراحه الرجل لانها مخلوق حساس عن الرجل


----------



## loveinya (29 يناير 2007)

عندى سؤال :
 ايه رأى الشباب لو البنت اللى انت مرتبط بيها خانتك ؟؟؟

مع العلم ان الرجال ممكن يخونوا و ياخدوا الموضوع ببساطة و كأن شى لم يكن  عكس ما تنظر المراة للموضوع !!!
 عاوز رأى البنات فموضوع الخيانه و راى الشباب فموضوع  الخيانة منهم و ليهم 

ملحوظة
 ياريت بلاش الملايكة تكتر ف المنتدى و نكون صرحاء مع انفسنا


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

من فضلك حدد اللي مرتبط بها ولا الي بيحبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تختلف كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

متي اشعر اني بحب


----------



## artamisss (30 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> نعرف طيب سبب الرفض
> وبعدين انا بقول لو البنت متاكدة من حب الولد ليها
> 
> 
> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:​



 مابيتهيئليش فى بنت هاتصرح بحبها  الا اذا كان الولد حببها  واشعرها فعلا انه بيحبها  ومش تصرفات بس فى الغالب بتكون باقوال  كمان 

وانا احيانا لا اؤيد فكرة  ان البنت هى اللى تبتدى لانها اسرع للجرح اكترمن الولد علشان هى طبيعتها  اصلا  شااااااعريه بعكس الولد عنده العقل اكتر 



سؤالى انا بقى   :::: تعرف ازاى اذا كانت علاقتك العاطفيه دى  ربنا ريدالهاك  ومرسومه فى خطته ليك  ولا لاءءءءءءءءء؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## loveinya (30 يناير 2007)

hwa m7desh gaweb 3la o2aly leh ?​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> عندى سؤال :
> ايه رأى الشباب لو البنت اللى انت مرتبط بيها خانتك ؟؟؟
> 
> مع العلم ان الرجال ممكن يخونوا و ياخدوا الموضوع ببساطة و كأن شى لم يكن  عكس ما تنظر المراة للموضوع !!!
> ...




ممكن توضح سوالك اكتر خيانه ازاى يعنى؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> سؤالى انا بقى   :::: تعرف ازاى اذا كانت علاقتك العاطفيه دى  ربنا ريدالهاك  ومرسومه فى خطته ليك  ولا لاءءءءءءءءء؟؟؟؟؟



اكيد بيصلى كتير وبيطلب تدخل ربنا وارشادة ويشوف هو مستريح للموضوع ولا لا​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> متي اشعر اني بحب



لما تحس انك مش عايزة حد الا الشخص دا لما متكونيش او متكنش بتفكر فى اى حاجه غيره
لما تحس انى فى حاجه اقتحمت حاتك غصب عنك وبقا ليها الاوليه قبل اى حاجه تانى​


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

لا انا مش عندى سؤال مع انى بحب بس هو مايعرفش مفيش حد عارف


----------



## remoo (2 فبراير 2007)

اختي ديانة 
احب اقولك ان الحب هو اعلان عن مشاعر جميلة 
وانتي ببعض اللاشياء البسيطة الرقيقة ممكن المحبوب يعرف انك بتحبية 
علي فكرة انا في نظري ان كلمة الحب مش بتفرق بين الحببين 
بمعنى الحب حياة (يعني مش لازم تقولي لحبيبك انا بحبك )
اظهري لة مشاعرك بكل محبة في ابسط المواقف ولو بالسؤال عنة 
الشباب بتعرف تفرق بين نظرة الحبيب من اي نظرة عادية واعرفى اهتماماتة وفكري فيها 

ريمووووووووو


----------



## حبيبى يا بابا كيرلس (2 فبراير 2007)

__ انى فرحانة اوى انى بشترك معاكو فى المواضوع دا وبما انى عضوى جديدة فاول حاجة عايزة اعملها فى النتدى دا انى عايزة اسال سؤال محيرنى جدا فى الموضوع دا وهو                       :Love_Mailbox:  كيف يشعر الانسان بمشاعر الحب الحقيقية تجاه شخص ما وما هى الدلائل على على ان ما اشعر به تجاه شخص معين هى حب حقيقى؟ :Love_Mailbox:   شكرا وانا عايزة الرد بسرعى                        يارييييييييييييييت                                                          وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم:smil12: :beee:


----------



## artamisss (3 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> اختي ديانة
> احب اقولك ان الحب هو اعلان عن مشاعر جميلة
> وانتي ببعض اللاشياء البسيطة الرقيقة ممكن المحبوب يعرف انك بتحبية
> علي فكرة انا في نظري ان كلمة الحب مش بتفرق بين الحببين
> ...




 ايوة ماشى بس برضه الحب ده شانه شان الارتباط الرسمى لو منتهاش بكده 
يبقى تضييع مشاعر ووقت 
فا سؤالى ازاى نعرف  ان العلاقه دى اللى ربنا رايدهالنا وانها ضمن خطته لينا 

ومحدش يقولى هانبقى مرتاحين  لالاننا فى علاقات الحب اصلا بنبقى كلنا مرتاحين


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> ايوة ماشى بس برضه الحب ده شانه شان الارتباط الرسمى لو منتهاش بكده
> يبقى تضييع مشاعر ووقت
> فا سؤالى ازاى نعرف ان العلاقه دى اللى ربنا رايدهالنا وانها ضمن خطته لينا
> 
> ومحدش يقولى هانبقى مرتاحين لالاننا فى علاقات الحب اصلا بنبقى كلنا مرتاحين


 
يا ارطميس الاجابة بكل بساطة .. لكى تعرفى ان هذة العلاقة متممة لمشيئة الله وارادتة .. عندما تنتهى بالزواج .. اما غير ذلك فهى ليست مشيئة الله​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> سوالى بقا​
> ياترا لو البت هى اللى ابتدت وصرحت بحبها
> بس هى عارفه ومناكدة انى الطرف التانى بيحبها بس بيحبها فى صمت​


 
انا عن نفسى .. اقدر هذة الفتاة التى صرحت بحبها لىّ .. ويزيدنى عشقا لها واحترام وتبجيل .. ​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

السؤال موجه للفتيات

من هو الافضل لكى وبكل صراحة .. الحبيب الفقير (ماديا) .. ام المتقدم للزواج وثرى (ماديا)  ؟؟؟!!!
 وياريت تكون الاجابة منطقية وواقعية فى نفس الوقت​


----------



## بنت الفادى (3 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> السؤال موجه للفتيات
> 
> من هو الافضل لكى وبكل صراحة .. الحبيب الفقير (ماديا) .. ام المتقدم للزواج وثرى (ماديا)  ؟؟؟!!!
> وياريت تكون الاجابة منطقية وواقعية فى نفس الوقت​



الحبيب فقيرا ماديا ولا المتقدم للزواج وثرى ماديا
عارف يا يوساب لو حطيط الموضوع دا قدام اى بنت هتحتار فى الرد عليه 
بس عارف لو هو فقير وهى مرتاحه معاه وهيقدر يسعدها مهى السعادة مش بالفلوس
هيكون احسن ليها بكتيررررررررر قوى عن واحد غنى هى مش بتحبه ويوم بعد التانى هتتقلب حياتها نكد وتعب وانت عارف جواز المسيحين مفهوش رجوووووع هو مرة واحدة بس
فى مثل بيقول 
  " يواخد القرد على ماله راح المال وفضل القرد على حاله"
معلش انا اسفه انى بقول المعانى دى بس دى الحقيقه لو البنت اتجوزت واحد مش بتحبه او مش مرتحه معاه اتجوزته بس علشان فلوسه لو لا قدر الله فلوسه دى راحت هتعمل ايه هتعيش معاه ازاى
لكن لو هى وافقت بالفقير اللى بيحبها يمكن ربنا بعد كدا يوسع رزقه ويعيشو فى سعادة متكنش سببها الفلوس
والبيت اللى فيه ربنا  تملى مليان فرح وسرور وامان واتطمئنان

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعه الحب هو الشىء المكمل للحياه
بمعنى ان يشعر الحبيب بانهم روح واحده فى جسدين
والحب هو الذى يجمع هذا 
مشكور لان مشاركتك شيقه


----------



## remoo (4 فبراير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> ايوة ماشى بس برضه الحب ده شانه شان الارتباط الرسمى لو منتهاش بكده
> يبقى تضييع مشاعر ووقت
> فا سؤالى ازاى نعرف  ان العلاقه دى اللى ربنا رايدهالنا وانها ضمن خطته لينا
> 
> ومحدش يقولى هانبقى مرتاحين  لالاننا فى علاقات الحب اصلا بنبقى كلنا مرتاحين



اختي الحبيبة سؤالك مهم ولكن 
اللة يريد لكل اولادة الخير انت تعلمي ذلك 
ولكن كيف اكتشف ارادة اللة؟ هي مشكلة كل فرد فينا 
قال يسوع في القديم يا  اورشليم يا واوشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء والمرسلين كم من مرة اردت ان اجمعكم مثل ما تجمع الدجاجة فراخة تحت جناحيها 

 (لكن  انتم لم تريدوا )
هل فهمتي قصدي ؟
اللة يعطي الانسان ارشادات الى ارادته ولكن الانسان حر في اختيارة 
وليكن معلوم لكل اخوتي الحب هو قرار   هو حياة 
بمعنى اذا احببت اذن انا قررت 
اعلم ان هذا الحب هو حياتي المستقبلية مع شريكى في الحب 
ومن خلال هذا المنطلق اعيش حب ناضج وابحث فية عن ارادة اللة واللة ايضا يبحث عنك ليكشف لك ارادتة في الحب 
لا تقيد اللة في طريقة اعلانة ارادته   المهم ان تسلم تلك المشاعر في يد اللة  اسمع الى صوتة 
وايضا تأكد ان هذا  هو صوت اللة.
ريمووو


----------



## dream2010 (12 مارس 2007)

تعمل ايه لو الانسان اللى بتحبوا طلع انسان كداب؟


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

لو بحب حد و اللى يبعدنى عنة لو خاننى دية بتبقة اصعب حاجة دا لو اتنين بيحبوا بعض بجد 
متى يشعر الانسان بحبة ؟
لما بيلاقى الانسان دة بيفكر فية علطول


----------



## koko george (19 مارس 2007)

loveinya قال:


> hwa m7desh gaweb 3la o2aly leh ?​



*أنهرد عليك لو الأنسان اللى بتحبه خانك وعل فكرة أنا بنت أنا عن نفسى هعما حاجة من الأتنين يااما هسامحه بس هكون حريصة علشان لو اتكررت علشان المفروض نربط الحب بالقلب والعقل أما الحل التانى وهو أسيبه من أول مرة علشان اللى بيخون مرة بيخون كتير واللى يخون مايستهلش انه يتحب أصلا*


----------



## koko george (19 مارس 2007)

*هقولك على حاجة لو بيكدب عليكى وطلع بيتسلى أو أنت بالنسباله حب عابر يبقى سبيه فى الحال وبدون تردد وماتندميش على حبك علشان الحب مشاعر بتخرج من جوانا تلقائى من غير مانحس بيها لكن اللى تندمى عليه فعلا الوقت والمشاعر اللى اهدرتيها مع واحد مايستهلش وعلى فكرة الكدب هو الصفة الوحيدة اللى مالهاش حل وجديرة أنها تدمر أى علاقة*


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2007)

نفسى اعرف الفرق بين مشاعر الصداقه بسسسسس ومشاعر الاعجاب ؟ لان بجد المفاهيم اتلخبطت عندى 
وازاى يعبر الولد الخجول عن حبه ؟
لو حد عرف يرد عليا


----------



## kiro105 (19 مارس 2007)

الخاين ما لوش امان


----------



## fullaty (20 مارس 2007)

انا شايفة ان الكل بيتكلم على ان الشاب والفتاه فى حرية تامة فى الاختيار الفتاة يا جماعة فى مجتمعنا مش حرة اوى كدة انها تختار شريك الحياة لان والدها هو الاول اللى بيقول راية فى العريس المتقدم  الاول وبعد ما يعجبة يقولها اية رايك بس لو معجبش الوالد من الاول انتهى الموضوع او ان الفتاه لو متمسكة بهذا العريس فتصمم على رايها ومشاكل انتوا الحياة عندكوا سهلة اوى كدة لية


----------



## loveinya (24 مارس 2007)

> نفسى اعرف الفرق بين مشاعر الصداقه بسسسسس ومشاعر الاعجاب


مش عارف ارد عليك بس بجد فيه فرق كبير بين الصداقه و الاعجاب انا هرد عليك مش بكلام كبير بس هرد عليك ذى ما بحس الاتنين 
اولا انا بحس بمشاعر الصداقه كأن الحد اللى قدامى ده اكتر من مينا اخويا و بخاف عله و مش بحب حد يجيب سيرته بحاجه وحشه و ادافع عنه بكل ما املك و بحتاج اتكلم معاه لو فيه حاجه ملغبطه ف حياتى
اما الاعجاب :
                ماتنسيش ان ده اول المراحل ف الحب ف فيه حاجات زياده بتحصل على مشاعر الصداقه ذى مثلا الغيرة على الحد ده لو حد من الجنس الاخر وقف معاه و اخد راحته شويه تحسى ان ودانك بتطلع دخان و نفسك ترتكبى جنايه ( الغيرة )
ف الصداقه نفسك تتكلمى مع الصديق لو فيه حاجه ملغبطه ف حياتك اما ف الحبيب اللى انا معجب بيه بكون نفسى اتكلم معاه على طول حتى ف اتفه سبب بس المهم اكون قريب منه
و ماتستحمليش اى حد يتكلم عليه لانك بتحسى انه ملكك 
اتمنى اكون قدرت اوصلك اللى انا بحس بيه ​


----------

